# How to handle bowed wall and granite backsplash



## Georgepag (Nov 13, 2010)

I am installing a granite backsplash on a vanity. The wall is bowed at the middle of the vanity creating a gap between the ends of the backsplash and the wall. The attached photos show what the gap looks like if I push the ends in and if I try and split the difference. 
Any suggestions on the correct way to handle this? The only things I can of are to split the gap difference and use caulk, which seems like a hack to me and won’t look to great, or, shave the bow out of the wall behind the backsplash so the ends sit tight to the wall. I would still run a bead of caulk around the top of the backsplash but it would be a small uniform bead. Not one that was narrow in the middle and wide at the ends.
Thanks










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I vote for your shaving the wall idea. Wall doesn't look that bowed. I think it would look a lot better than the caulking idea. As you mentioned, it would look like a total hack job.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd do both. If you shave away the bow, it will show up on the granite edge as uneven width. Shave away the bow enough to split the gaps then tape the joint so the bead will be wider but even. Caulk needs to cover about 1/8 of the granite to be effective. You could grout the joint then cover the joint with thin clear caulk. I do this always for joints that could crack.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Take off a piece of drywall for access. Cut a notch halfway through the offending stud(s). Drive a screw down at a steep angle so it goes through the notch and draws it together - and the middle of the stud consequently gets pulled back. Or just cut a notch and push on the stud really hard while you sister it. Patch the drywall.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Take a piece of plywood cut an L shape screed the long leg will ride on the face of the backsplash & the short leg will be the depth of the top of the backsplash. Now apply joint compound on the wall & use the screed to control the thickness on the mud. When the screeded mud is dry feather it out on the wall area.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Your reading way too much into this.

Split the difference and caulk.

What about the gap between the cabinet and the wall.?


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Over thinking. Split diff and caulk.....or draw a line across the t of the backsplash and mark where it sticks out . Then take your hammer and beat on the Sheetrock under the top line.....and between the lines where it sticks out. Pull out the yack and the t will fit nicely. Ron


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Several thoughts......

I know how you feel when you are attempting a great clean job....but do realize that anything you do will be less noticable to others than to you.

Depending on the major view of that,,,my guess is the major view will be directly in front...which will mitigate the varience as opposed to looking down it.

If it's in a master bathroom where only you and your lady see it, I'd likely just split the difference and just caulk it....in a color of the wall and as even thickness caulk run that you can do.

Looking headon, even you won't notice it in three days.

If it was a powder room and maybe more noticable or important to guests/visitors, you could use some wood very small trim 1/4 rouund painted in the wall color to hide the varience.... or maybe some "accent/decorative " tile one or two rows above it.

Good luck..... I don't think you will think it was much of a problem two days after you do whatever you decide.


----------



## skordish (Apr 16, 2016)

I just had 2 areas in my kitchen wall that were seriously bowed. I used a 4 ft. level to find the high/low spots and then *floated* the lows/highs with drywall mud (up to 1/2" over q 2 ft span). Subway tile went up with thinset (not mastic) in case I needed to build up a tile or two by back buttering. Came out great. Floating was easier than tearing out drywall.


----------



## Georgepag (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks but my drywall skills would make it look like frosting. I took the suggestion to split the difference and caulk it. This is a house I rent out and had to get this done quickly. The new tenants won’t notice the difference.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

